# University- Computer Network Study - Cisco



## Lnkozsty (Jan 3, 2010)

Which university is good for Bachelor of Computer Network Studies (Cisco) in Australia.


----------



## ali2662000 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lnkozsty said:


> Which university is good for Bachelor of Computer Network Studies (Cisco) in Australia.


swinburne university has some programms that may fit for u. u can take a look at their website buddy.


----------



## coldfusion (Apr 26, 2011)

*hi*

can u tell me is university of technology Sydney is good university? should i take admission in that university or not?


----------



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

Why not you take online tutorial for Cisco?

If you interested than you can visit *BeITCertified. *


----------



## Matt-australiaforum (May 9, 2011)

*Night class*

I did my cisco course as a night course that wasnt to bad. try looking for any cisco academies near you on the cisco site.


----------

